# San Diego Century



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

This Saturday I am going to ride San Diego century for the first time. It is my third century ever, so I looking for some advice. What to expect? Are there some difficult hills?


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

The interactive maps on the SDC website are pretty cool -- http://www.encinitasrace.com/sdc/interactivemap.html. 

If you click on the little yellow mountain icon to the left of the *GPX* text in the legend box you'll get the elevation profile for each of the three sections. Total elevation and distances are in the upper right hand corner of the google map that opens up. I can't believe the total elevation gain though because it adds up to 8,365'! The total distance however appears to be about right so there's going to be a lot of climbing. Scripps Poway Parkway is the biggest hill at 1.8 miles long and a solid 7% grade. This will be my first century so I don't plan on pushing the pace too hard.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

Elevation gain is not that clear for me either. Most places say it is about 3800', some say however that it is 5400'. We will see this Saturday who is right! LOL


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The drivers suck in most of those beach communities, but not much way to avoid them. Better you're going now than in the middle of summer.

What's your route?


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

waterobert said:


> Elevation gain is not that clear for me either. Most places say it is about 3800', some say however that it is 5400'. We will see this Saturday who is right! LOL


The Trek Superstore riding group (http://treksandiego.com/articles/week-17-sd-century-event-pg181.htm) has posted the route on biketoaster.com (see http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=38552) and under the Summary tab the total elevation gain is shown as 6146 ft. From previous experience the summary info is pretty close to what I get on my Garmin so I think this should be the case with the SD Century as well. (This in spite of the dip shown at around mile 65 in the elevation profile.)

I've done a few of the training rides with the Trek group so I plan to ride out with them at 7:00 AM. There should be four groups altogether -- C (fastest, avg pace 19 mph), B+ (avg around 17, I'll be with them), B (15 - 16 mph), and the A group that's never in a hurry to finish anything.


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Answer is: 5,683 ft, (per my Garmin.) 

Hope you had a good ride. I thought the weather couldn't have been more accommodating. Also had a chance to ride and have a friendly chat with RBR forum member ZSIR. Overall I thought this was a pretty good century, especially considering it was my first.


----------



## waterobert (Nov 24, 2009)

I had fun! Weather was great, however those hill not so much LOL


----------



## carlmartha914 (Oct 26, 2010)

waterobert said:


> This Saturday I am going to ride San Diego century for the first time. It is my third century ever, so I looking for some advice. What to expect? Are there some difficult hills?



I have heard only good things about this ride. There are some hills, but it is not killer. Be sure to get plenty of rest the night before and make sure you have a camel pack full of water. Those things will help you make it through. Good luck!


----------



## PainCake (May 29, 2010)

carlmartha914 said:


> I have heard only good things about this ride. There are some hills, but it is not killer. Be sure to get plenty of rest the night before and make sure you have a camel pack full of water. Those things will help you make it through. Good luck!


I would not use a camelback, not for a 100 mile plus ride. There were plenty of SAG stops along the way to refill with fresh water or Gatorade. I like to mix half water and half Gatorade and the Volunteers at the stops were great at accommodating me. This was also my first and I will be back next year. It was a great time! There were lots of food at the stops too.


----------

